# Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Potomac Pike where the main target today and we hooked up four times and landed one. A few pesky LGMouth where also landed. Bite was a little off on todays trip. 


















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------

